# radiator/anti-freeze "Leak-stop" liquid



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello,

Has anybody had any experience with the efficiency of the radiator/anti-freeze "Leak-stop" liquid? I have had a small anti-freeze leak from the heater hose gasket. I can use silicone to fix it but I was wondering how "Leak-stop" work.

Thanks.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

The radiator stop leak you're talking about is known to cause many issues. Most of them deal with over heating. 

The substance can build up on ports in the engine and the radiator causing restrictions in the coolant flow. Which of course will cause over heating. Its never a good product to use... well... maybe if you don't have to worry about the car. 

I'm not entirely sure what you mean by the heater hose gasket though.... if its leaking from the end of a hose then I would suggest replacing the hose as its probably just cracked from the pressure of the clamp (the rubber will crack due to old age and sometimes a jiggle will cause it). 

I would stick with the silicone as its a much safer route.


Darktide


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Darktide,

Good points. Although the "stop-leak liquid" worked noticeably but I'll try to fux the gasket and not use the liquid.
The mechanic has quoted me for fixing the Heater Hose Gasket. The problem is not with the hose, but the leak is from a gasket which joints an engine flange to ...., (sorry I dont know the exact names). It is in the middle right side of the engine and the attached hose goes backward (towards the passenger compartment.)

Maz


----------

